# Peanut Butter



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Well I’ve never given our GR human peanut butter. Only a version for dogs without the xylitol. I use it sparingly. You can use a liver paste by ...... I think Arden. 
Or I use real Greek yoghurt.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My dog prefers Jiff over Skippy.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Think the OP is in the uk 

have used this 





Peamutt Butter Peanut Butter for Dogs 340g | Pets At Home


ProductShortDescription is available to buy online at Pets at Home, the UK's largest pet shop with fast delivery and low prices




www.petsathome.com





But think this might be healthier
Arden Grange Tasty Liver Treat for cats and dogs


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We use Skippy (human grade PB but double check for xylitol). But is it the toy manufacturer's responsibility to outline risks to things they have no control over? That is more of a conversation to have between vet and owner after seeing the dog and knowing that specific dog's background and nutrition/health needs. You can choose to stuff a toy with PB or yogurt or wet dog food or cheez whiz, or nothing at all, etc.


----------



## JmBrown89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Since peanuts are one of the allergens, I prefer not to consume them myself or give them to my pet. I think, besides this, there are a bunch of other useful supplements.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I use organic peanut butter, you can get them from healthy food grocers. the ingredient should be just 'peanuts', no salt, preservatives or binders etc. Even so I use it sparingly as it can be pretty fatty.


----------

